# 40g Breeder - Dutch style aka collectoritis



## speedie408 (May 4, 2009)

*40g Breeder - Dutch*

Hello APC. I've been a long time lurker of this forum but have never posted any of my planted tanks on here as of yet. Better late then never.  Please let me know what you all think of it.

*40g breeder* 
*floura (current)* - L. aromatica, L. glandulosa, pogostemon gayi, R. integrafolia, L. senegalensis, R. wallichi, R. macrandra var. Japan, L. guinea 'broadleaf', Crypt cordata rosanervig, C. nurii, C. green gecko, C. wendtii mi oya, C. hudoroi, Hygrophila sp. araguaia, Polygonum sp. ruby, Staurogyne sp. porto velho, Staurogyne sp. tropica 049g, Nymphaea zenkeri, ranunculus inundatus, Purple bamboo, E. tennellus sp. micro, & Eleocharis Belem

*fauna* - 6 Betta Macrostoma, 4 Pseudomugil gertrudae, 6 Botia sidthimunki, 6 Yunnanilus Cruciatus, 3 Stiphodon elagans, 1 longfin ancistrus dolichopterus, & 3 Johnny darters.

*substrate* - ADA Amazonia I with a portion of Turface pro league gray in the right foreground.

*filtration/flow* - Eheim 2217 & Koralia 1

*light* - 2x39W T5HO Giesemann Aquaflora/Midday

*ferts* - EI NPK, CSM+B, GH booster

*Tank evolution*: In the beginning... 









August 09









Sept. 09 









Oct. 09









Jan 2010









Feb 2010









April 2010









May 2010


----------



## J.W. (May 19, 2010)

Gorgeous tank. 

Cool to see the evolution and the changes.

Do you have CO2 on this tank?


----------



## n4y28r (Mar 31, 2010)

very nice color!


----------



## speedie408 (May 4, 2009)

J.W. said:


> Gorgeous tank.
> 
> Cool to see the evolution and the changes.
> 
> Do you have CO2 on this tank?


I do run pressurized CO2.

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## simwiz (Apr 1, 2010)

Wow!!!!!!


----------



## joshd (Oct 16, 2009)

That is really nice. And as stated above it is great seeing the evolution. Have to say that I really liked all of the layouts. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## speedie408 (May 4, 2009)

Thanks guys!

I thought I'd share some new pictures of my Betta Macrostomas with you all since they're going to be the main showcase in this tank. Little background: I got these fish a little over a month ago and over a weeks time from aqusition, they became infected with skin fluke. Got the flukes pinned down within a week and then all of a sudden they contracted Ich. It's been quite the battle keeping these fish alive, but I managed to stay on top and win it after a month long fight. Just expressing a tiny bit of relief here while I post up a few pics of one guy snacking on an Amano shrimp.

I did not actually see them attack the shrimp but I'm assuming it probably died and they just scavenged the body. I have no doubt most my fauna will later become short snack for these fish because they're not even full grown yet. Here's a shot with the evidence sticking out his/her mouth:









A minute after and it swallowed the whole thing... look at it's stomach! 









that's a big mouth for a little fish









another one taking shelter


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Tanks are beautiful! Neat fish!


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

What is the plant with the big roundish red leaves in the April and May pictures? love the many changes your tank has gone through btw!


----------



## speedie408 (May 4, 2009)

Tex Gal said:


> Tanks are beautiful! Neat fish!


Wow talk about waking up the dead lol.  Thanks Tex Gal but this tank has been long gone.



Travis.808 said:


> What is the plant with the big roundish red leaves in the April and May pictures? love the many changes your tank has gone through btw!


That plant is called Nymphaea zenkeri aka Red Tiger Lotus.

If only this tank was still around .


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Dead? Well maybe a little absent... It's been extremely busy at my house. Not a lot of computer time. I miss all you guys. I'll have to check your threads and see what you have going now....


----------



## speedie408 (May 4, 2009)

Tex Gal said:


> Dead? Well maybe a little absent... It's been extremely busy at my house. Not a lot of computer time. I miss all you guys. I'll have to check your threads and see what you have going now....


sorry, I haven't been really active on this forum myself either. Glad to see you're still around .

Check TPT for all my updates on what I currently have. I know you're a member there too .


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

I thought so! Looks great in your tank


----------

